# [X11] No arranca gdm (cerrado)

## JotaCE

Hola Gente

Estoy instalando gentoo a una máquina instalé y "segun yo" configure bien x11 de hecho arrancaba y aun lo hace al escribir startx.

instale gnome segun yo todo muy bien y arranca bien al escribir startx agregue xdm al nivel de ejecución y y cambien a gdm el display manager.

El problema viene que al arrancar cuando biene el turno de arrancar gdm este ultino no arranca y me da un mensaje que x11 estaría mal configurado.

Les dejo una copia de mi xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync    15.0 - 25.0, 30.0 - 50.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "Accel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "TurboQueue"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FastVram"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HostBus"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RenderAcceleration"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceCRT1Type"         # <str>

        #Option     "ForceCRT2Type"         # <str>

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "Vesa"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MaxXFBMem"             # <i>

        #Option     "EnableSiSCtrl"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWCursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWCursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseColorHWCursor"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # <str>

        #Option     "Reflect"               # <str>

        #Option     "Xvideo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "InternalModes"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "OverruleFrequencyRanges"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RestoreBySetMode"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceCRT1"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvOnCRT2"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation"    # <i>

        #Option     "PDC"                   # <i>

        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation2"    # <i>

        #Option     "PDC2"                  # <i>

        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation1"    # <i>

        #Option     "PDC1"                  # <i>

        #Option     "EMI"                   # <i>

        #Option     "LVDSHL"                # <i>

        #Option     "ForcePanelRGB"         # <i>

        #Option     "SpecialTiming"         # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "UseROMData"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseOEMData"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "YV12"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVType"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVOverscan"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVSuperOverscan"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthCVBS"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthSVIDEO"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVLumaFlickerFilter"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVChromaBandwidth"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVChromaFlickerFilter"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVCVBSColor"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVTextEnhance"       # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVContrast"          # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVEdgeEnhance"      # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVAntiFlicker"      # <str>

        #Option     "SISTVSaturation"       # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVCFilter"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SISTVYFilter"          # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibFine"    # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibCoarse"    # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVXScale"           # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVYScale"           # <i>

        #Option     "TVXPosOffset"          # <i>

        #Option     "TVYPosOffset"          # <i>

        #Option     "SIS6326TVAntiFlicker"    # <str>

        #Option     "SIS6326TVEnableYFilter"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SIS6326TVYFilterStrong"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SIS6326TVForcePlug"    # <str>

        #Option     "SIS6326FSCAdjust"      # <i>

        #Option     "YPbPrAspectRatio"      # <str>

        #Option     "TVBlueWorkAround"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlending"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlendThreshold"    # <i>

        #Option     "CRT2Detection"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceCRT2ReDetection"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SenseYPbPr"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT1Gamma"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2Gamma"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "GammaBrightness"       # <str>

        #Option     "GammaBrightnessCRT2"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2GammaBrightness"    # <str>

        #Option     "Brightness"            # <str>

        #Option     "NewGammaBrightness"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2Brightness"        # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaBrightness"    # <str>

        #Option     "Contrast"              # <str>

        #Option     "NewGammaContrast"      # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2Contrast"          # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaContrast"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT1Saturation"        # <i>

        #Option     "XvGamma"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "XvDefaultContrast"     # <i>

        #Option     "XvDefaultBrightness"    # <i>

        #Option     "XvDefaultHue"          # <i>

        #Option     "XvDefaultSaturation"    # <i>

        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfx"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfxLR"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvChromaMin"           # <i>

        #Option     "XvChromaMax"           # <i>

        #Option     "XvUseChromaKey"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvInsideChromaKey"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvYUVChromaKey"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvDisableColorKey"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvUseMemcpy"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BenchmarkMemcpy"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseSSE"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvDefaultAdaptor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ScaleLCD"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CenterLCD"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnableHotkey"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceCRT1VGAAspect"    # <str>

        #Option     "ForceCRT2VGAAspect"    # <str>

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedFBAuto"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # <str>

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # <str>

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinviewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "sis"

   VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"

   BoardName   "661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                Modes     "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

                Modes     "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes     "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

                Modes     "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes     "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

cual podria ser el problema?

----------

## sergioag

Hola JotaCE

Podrias postear tu log de X11, cosa que podemos ver el error que te sale y segun eso ver la solucion?

Saludos,

Sergio

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> El problema viene que al arrancar cuando biene el turno de arrancar gdm este ultino no arranca y me da un mensaje que x11 estaría mal configurado.

 

Hoaaa, me acaba de suceder igual con KDM, el problema fue que emerge no terminó de compilar kdebase-meta así que KDM no estaba instalado.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Claro, no creo que sea tu caso... Lo mejor sería comenzar por pegar el log de error y por favor no parafrasees.   :Wink: 

----------

## JotaCE

Bueno aqui va el log 

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #3 SMP Wed Nov 7 14:36:48 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 07 November 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Nov  9 13:53:34 2007

(==) Using config file: "//xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e45c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis_drv.so

(II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.7.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

   SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

   SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),

   SIS660/[M]661[F|M]X/[M]670/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/[M]770[GX],

   SIS340

(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),

   Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) SIS: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Me llama la atencion esta linea

```
(==) Using config file: "//xorg.conf"
```

Gracias de antemano  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sergioag

Te recomiendo que quites la linea 

```
BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
```

 de la seccion Device. Una vez que quites eso deberia funcionar bien. Este error ocurre cuando Xorg no encuentra la tarjeta grafica en la ubicacion especificada por BusID. Sin embargo, si solo tienes una tarjeta grafica, no deberia significar ningun problema.

Saludos,

Sergio

----------

## sirope

Y a mi me llaman la atención estas otras:

```
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0 

(WW) SIS: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found 

(EE) No devices detected
```

------

xorg.conf

```
 

Section "Device"

      BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection
```

----------

## JotaCE

alguna otra sugerencia????

 :Sad: 

----------

## gringo

elimina o comenta la línea esa del BusID.

saluetes

----------

## sirope

 *gringo wrote:*   

> elimina o comenta la línea esa del BusID.
> 
> saluetes

 

O simplemente la corriges.  

salu2

----------

## JotaCE

ya lo probe y no funciona me marca el mismo error

snif  :Sad: 

----------

## gringo

ahora que releo :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Me llama la atencion esta linea
> 
> (==) Using config file: "//xorg.conf"

 

eso quiere decir que NO está leyendo el /etc/X11/xorg.conf sino alguno otro en el sistema de archivos que por lo que pone debe estar en el raiz (/).

saluetes

----------

## sirope

 *gringo wrote:*   

> ahora que releo :
> 
> eso quiere decir que NO está leyendo el /etc/X11/xorg.conf sino alguno otro en el sistema de archivos que por lo que pone debe estar en el raiz (/).
> 
> saluetes

 

De modo que aunque corrijas /etc/X11/xorg.conf, te seguirá devolviendo el mismo error.

----------

## JotaCE

que barbaro gringo tenias toda la razon pero estabas equivocado! como asi???

no era que el xorg.conf deba estar en / sino que habia un xorg.conf en / que no debia existir ahi, lo borre y ya anda todo perfecto!!!

 :Very Happy:  gracias una vez mas a todos!!!

----------

